# Went in for an alignment, came out with code 46F9.



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Went to the dealer in Mobile today to get the alignment done that they recommended from my last service. During the alignment, they recommended that the front drivers strut needed to be replaced, so I took it to an German Indy repair shop in Gulfport get an second opinion since I had an errand to run in that general area anyways. 

While it was there the SES light came on. They went ahead and pulled the codes, and came back with the 46F9, "reducing agent active tank temp sensor open". 

After reading about all the chaos regarding the SCR system, I am still confused on next steps. I have owned the car for 6 weeks and this is first time the SES light came on. Indy shop is going to call me tomorrow with their recommendations. They are a lot closer than the dealer and hoping cheaper. I believe I can keep driving it the way it is, but having the SES light glaring at me is going to be annoying.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Common failures:The check engine light is illuminated and 4D32 or 46F9 ***8220;Active Tank Temperature Sensor ***8220;codes are stored. XemodeX.com rebuilds active tanks for $500


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Doug. That's definitely an option! I'll see if the shop can help facilitate this option, if their first suggestion is too costly. I also have a mechanical warranty but I highly doubt I can get something like this covered. So I am planning out of pocket.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

1st step: Buy downpipe
2nd step: Buy JR tune


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely not related.

GPW, the emission system on our cars is really the Achilles heel, unfortunately.

I've given serious consideration to delete it. I have researched options and costs and it remains a viable option when my system starts to really go south.:tsk: 

I doubt an Indy will be able to resolve it, unless he is one of the few that has specialized in the CBU and delete.

My car remains stock in all respects, except for the non-RFT and has not given me any issues of late.

I consider myself one of the lucky ones.:thumbup:


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Oh, I know it's not related. It's just was the last thing I was expecting to hear from them; especially when it was at the dealer earlier in the day. 

I may just do the active tank repair with xemodex. Their service apparently puts in a better equipped sensor. I looked at some DIY videos on how to get the tank out and believe it's within my capabilities. I have a spare car to drive while I have the tank out for repair. So I may just do that. 

They are focused on my alignment issue, which they believe is a bad lower control arm and not the bent strut. So this will be interesting ..


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Well, I pushed the issue with the dealer and since I just recently crossed 70k - they agreed to fix the 46F9 at no cost. Waiting on when tank will be available and get it scheduled with the dealer. So good news for me!!!


----------



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Just reporting the final outcome with this. The Dealer not only replaced the active tank because of the temp sensor (original issue), but also replaced the passive tank, supply module and wiring harness at no cost. The passive tank got replaced as it threw the code for the tank level sensor when they were buttoning it back together the first time. And Apparently the wiring harness was 'damaged' at some point (they referenced it as previous work damage) and had to get one from Germany. I just got the car back today, after being there for 4 weeks. My loaner was a '16 528i. The 'goodwill' repair will was over $4,400. Hopefully I am good with the ass end of the car for a while now ;-)


----------

